# SATA unstabil

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

meine Sata Festplatten (2x WD10EARS) hängen sich nach längeren Schreiben (ca. 30GB am Stück) auf.

Wenn ich über top reinschaue sehe ich beim schreiben ca. 50%wa und nachdem sie nicht mehr reagieren 100%wa.

Danach sind sie (oder die, welche ausscheidet) nicht mehr ansprechbar. -> Strom aus/an -> geht wieder.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich vorgehen kann um den Fehler zu finden?

Fehler tritt bei SIIMAGE und sata_sil auf.

Controller ist der SIL3112.

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Könnte eventuell am Controller Treiber liegen - hast du es schon mal mit einer anderen (aktuellen) Kernelversion versucht?

----------

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

hab den aktuellen Kernel installiert.

----------

